# 1 Algorithm a day? Don't make me laugh.



## 1LastSolve (Apr 2, 2014)

Honestly, who said that 1 Algorithm a day was enough, and 2 was too much for a day? My friend memorized every 4-Look Last Layer algorithm in LITERALLY 2 days. Sorry, but this is bogus. Today I tried it, and memorized full 2-Look OLL, but I admittedly had minor issues differentiating between Sune and Anti-Sune. Go ahead, don't listen to them. Memorize as many algorithms as you can, 1 Algorithm isn't even close to the limit.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Apr 2, 2014)

I learned most of CLL in about a week... 4LLL is less than 20 algs, its not that hard.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't think anyone claims that 1 algorithm a day is the limit. 
I've learned 10+ in a day without an issue. And that isn't even that many. IIRC Justin Harder has done 50+ in a day.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 2, 2014)

Kevin Hays learned full OLL in two days. I haven't seen anyone suggest that 1 alg a day is the limit, more that it's a reasonable and steady pace for beginners to learn at. I don't think many people will dispute that as you get more and more used to learning algs, you can learn way more than one or two a day.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> Honestly, who said that 1 Algorithm a day was enough, and 2 was too much for a day? My friend memorized every 4-Look Last Layer algorithm in LITERALLY 2 days. Sorry, but this is bogus. Today I tried it, and memorized full 2-Look OLL, but I admittedly had minor issues differentiating between Sune and Anti-Sune. Go ahead, don't listen to them. Memorize as many algorithms as you can, 1 Algorithm isn't even close to the limit.



It's not just memorizing, but recognizing and executing. Also, I think people say 5 or 6 should be about the limit, but do at LEAST one per day. I'm doing 6 in a day, then waiting a few days so I can practice execution and get comfortable with them. It's a marathon, not a sprint!


----------



## 1LastSolve (Apr 2, 2014)

@Spicy When I was first watching beginner videos, they kept saying that "Oh you can't really learn more than 1 a day, or else you'll keep forgetting".
@560 Woah, 50? LOL Full 2-Look last layer in 2 Days, I WISH I could do that. (But I never know until I've tried )


qq holy crap, did this forum come alive, or is this post getting a lot of attention?


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

I did PLL in two days. Justin harder is abnormal for his learning of alg speed. 

Beginner videos say that, but as you improve as a cuber you can pick them up much faster. When I first started I had trouble remembering U R U' R' U' F' U F lol


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> @Spicy When I was first watching beginner videos, they kept saying that *"Oh you can't really learn more than 1 a day, or else you'll keep forgetting"*.
> @560 Woah, 50? LOL Full 2-Look last layer in 2 Days, I WISH I could do that. (But I never know until I've tried )
> 
> 
> qq holy crap, did this forum come alive, or is this post getting a lot of attention?



Can you find the video that actually says that? I'd like to see who actually said that, and what kind of quality they put into their video.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

You can LEARN more than that many in a day, but they won't stick/you'll have *major* recall issues.

I learnt EG1 in about a week, even with a lot of practise I would pause for a bit, then look up the alg. I'd KNOW the alg, but I couldn't execute it under the pressure of a solve.


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> You can LEARN more than that many in a day, but they won't stick/you'll have *major* recall issues.
> 
> I learnt EG1 in about a week, even with a lot of practise I would pause for a bit, then look up the alg. I'd KNOW the alg, but I couldn't execute it under the pressure of a solve.



Although didn't you forget it all?


----------



## Hays (Apr 2, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Kevin Hays learned full OLL in two days.



Can confirm.

In my opinion if you are learning a set of algorithms, you should learn all of them as fast as you can. "Learning" meaning to where you can execute them eventually without looking at your algorithm sheet. This will mean you will probably be slower for a bit because of the long recall/execution times. Then just practice a ton until your recall/recognition/execution time goes down.


----------



## kcl (Apr 2, 2014)

Hays said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> In my opinion if you are learning a set of algorithms, you should learn all of them as fast as you can. "Learning" meaning to where you can execute them eventually without looking at your algorithm sheet. This will mean you will probably be slower for a bit because of the long recall/execution times. Then just practice a ton until your recall/recognition/execution time goes down.



Thank you, I was arguing with someone about this on another forum. He tried to tell me you should learn recog as you go. I said no, spam learn the alg, recognition gets fast with time.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 3, 2014)

I learnt all 4 G perms on a 20 min train ride.

There really isn't a 1 a day limit nor have I ever heard of that being a thing.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 3, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> @Spicy When I was first watching beginner videos, they kept saying that "Oh you can't really learn more than 1 a day, or else you'll keep forgetting".


Beginner videos say a lot of dumb stuff. I don't recommend listening too carefully to what they have to say. Remember that those videos are usually outdated, and a lot of them are made by people who don't know much beyond the beginner method anyway.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Although didn't you forget it all?



Yep. But I think if I had a sheet with all the algs I learnt (I learnt them from a few different places+my own algs so this is a pain) I could relearn EG1 quickly. They're kind of at the back of my mind.

I knew them for one comp and didn't really use them because they were shaky due to how quickly I had learnt them. I agree with Kevin. Learning algs quickly is good in the long run, but you take a big short term hit. 

You could learn ZBLL over a couple of years with little rise in times.

Or you could learn ZBLL in a couple of months and have a huge rise in times for a few more months.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2014)

For CMLL, I'm learning them in groups. That way, when I'm doing my untimed solves, I can "force" a random Sune or Anti-Sune or Bowtie, whatever I'm working on, so I can get a chance to recognize and execute. I think recognition is probably even more difficult than memorizing the algorithm. Being able to associate a certain look with the right algorithm seems to take the most time.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 3, 2014)

It depends on the specific alg set. Some sets of algs are harder to learn many algs at a time as the recognition is very difficult, and the algs are similar. 2Look OLL is very easy, as it has very simple recognition, and the algs are short and fluid. It is therefore no big feat to learn it in a day.
Some other sets, such as 2GLL for example, have sometimes very confusion recognition, and the algs themselves are difficult to learn as they are all R and U moves and are often very long (without counting the sune combo algs). Try learning 15 different non-sune 2GLLs in a day.


----------



## Imago (Apr 3, 2014)

well meh.. i memorize 1 OLL algorithm a day that includes everything, mirrors, inversions, orientations, i study them and perform them with blindfold.. practice all day.. 

my technique is this one.

i start with a list of OLLs

once i have done memorizing the first alg i perform it 
on second day, i start practicing with alg i learn the previous day and pperform it together

usually i limit myself solving the cube whole because i am now practicing and optimizing my F2L so after i finish F2L and cross i scramble


----------



## 1LastSolve (Apr 3, 2014)

@DeeDubb Google "How to learn Rubik's cube algorithms" or "How to solve the Rubik's Cube". Click on video. Search through randumb videos. 8D, your answer lies there... anyway, I agree with the thing about recognition. Like if you've ever had trouble with G-Perms... But I really think that it's dependent on the algorithm.

@Imago Hm... That's understandable, but I'd really only do it like that for something like G-Perms


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 3, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> @DeeDubb *Google "How to learn Rubik's cube algorithms" or "How to solve the Rubik's Cube". Click on video. Search through randumb videos. 8D, your answer lies there... *anyway, I agree with the thing about recognition. Like if you've ever had trouble with G-Perms... But I really think that it's dependent on the algorithm.



You are the one that made the claim that people say "Oh you can't really learn more than 1 a day, or else you'll keep forgetting", so the burden is on you to support it. I'm not going to scour the internet to find things to support your claim. I just don't think anyone has literally said you will forget if you try to memorize more than one algorithm. I've seen lots that _recommend_ it, but never that said you can't learn more than one.


----------



## jeff081692 (Apr 3, 2014)

I know in the past I have probably said learn 1 a day and the point being that it's making progress each day. When I was learning OLL it took probably a year or more because I was too lazy and had I stuck to a rule of 1 a day I would have known full OLL a lot sooner. It had nothing to do with not being capable of remembering more but fighting laziness in learning algs. If I had to do it again I might take Kevin's advice though. I think most people here know that they can easily learn plenty of algs a day.


----------



## Imago (Apr 3, 2014)

1LastSolve said:


> @DeeDubb Google "How to learn Rubik's cube algorithms" or "How to solve the Rubik's Cube". Click on video. Search through randumb videos. 8D, your answer lies there... anyway, I agree with the thing about recognition. Like if you've ever had trouble with G-Perms... But I really think that it's dependent on the algorithm.
> 
> @Imago Hm... That's understandable, but I'd really only do it like that for something like G-Perms



well at the end of my memorizing technique i will be able to memorize the alg in exactly 2-3 weeks including inversions, usually i do mix roux +cfop F2L and some ZBF2L when i do F2L i dont rely on cheatsheets i do it pure intuitively, i am not aiming to be the fastest speedcuber but somehow at least solve the cube in variety of manners.

e.g. 

if i see easy blockbuilding in the scramble i go for roux whilst the last pair corner-edge will be inserted + orienting 2 edges in the bottom with only 1 algorithm which usually save me OLLs in such manner, the OLL on top will be cross etc then i will perform ZBLL to solve it.

sometimes i use CFOP + LSE + ZBLL

Or sometimes Roux+Insert edges on bottom + ZBLL which i think ieasier.

i do average 30ish sec now  and i love it.


----------



## LaraMJ (Apr 3, 2014)

When I started to learn CFOP I learned 2 Look OLL (first cross and then any of the 7 possible situations) and both U's and A's perms the same day (sorry for my deficient English).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 3, 2014)

Everyone has their own learning curve. I mean sure there are people who are incapable of learning more than 1 a day due to lack of time or just plain inability. But no one really set a limit on how many to learn in a day. And you believe people that say only 1 a day, well that's your fault for falling for it.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 3, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> Everyone has their own learning curve. I mean sure there are people who are incapable of learning more than 1 a day due to lack of time or just plain inability. But no one really set a limit on how many to learn in a day. And you believe people that say only 1 a day, well that's your fault for falling for it.



That's right. At first, I found that I can barely learn one per day (when I first started with the A perms and U perms -- Sune was easy), but I recently learned the entire CLL subset in less than a week.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for making this thread, you reminded me about alg-learning just in time to learn the T set of ZBLL's before my next comp. Learned 15 tonight :s


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 3, 2014)

For OLL I took about two/three months, but a year later I still forget some OLL's and mix them up here and there.. It is possible to learn algs fast but is requires a lot of focus and lot's of repetition.


----------



## Lachlan (Apr 3, 2014)

I memorised the Fridrich method in about two days. Just practice the same algorithm over and over again for about 10 mins and it will stick.


----------



## kcl (Apr 3, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Thanks for making this thread, you reminded me about alg-learning just in time to learn the T set of ZBLL's before my next comp. Learned 15 tonight :s



I'm curious, why does everyone learn T? Are the algs the best?


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I'm curious, why does everyone learn T? Are the algs the best?



The reason I'm learning T first is because it's the set I'm best at recognizing for COLL, so adding the extra task of recognizing edge permutation still results in a pretty fast recognition time, which wouldn't be the case right away for a few of the other sets. I don't know anything about if the algs are better, they might be


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> The reason I'm learning T first is because it's the set I'm best at recognizing for COLL, so adding the extra task of recognizing edge permutation still results in a pretty fast recognition time, which wouldn't be the case right away for a few of the other sets. I don't know anything about if the algs are better, they might be



This, and the fact that learning sune, antisune, pi and doublesune (double antisune) cases give little benefit. L/T/H are the logical cases to learn first.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 3, 2014)

I did 4LLL is 1 day
and also PLL in 1 day
Both recog and execution

Next up: Doing OLL in 1 day (will be hard)


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 3, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> This, and the fact that learning sune, antisune, pi and doublesune (double antisune) cases give little benefit. L/T/H are the logical cases to learn first.


Why does Pi give little benefit?


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Why does Pi give little benefit?



Well out of those 4 I guess it gives the most but the standard pi OLL alg is very fast.


----------



## GG (Apr 3, 2014)

I learnt about 30 OLLs in a day a while back, it's not difficult if you have a whole day with no-one bothering you


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 3, 2014)

I remember timing myself learning an MGLS subset a few years ago in a few mins.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 3, 2014)

Just have a memo system for learning moves. You could 'learn' thousands of algs in a day...


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 3, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Just have a memo system for learning moves. You could 'learn' thousands of algs in a day...



Oh hey good idea lets memorize optimal LS+LL for FMC purposes


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 4, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Oh hey good idea lets memorize optimal LS+LL for FMC purposes



Count me in.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Well out of those 4 I guess it gives the most but the standard pi OLL alg is very fast.


Most of 2GLL for Pi is pretty fast, I would say it's worth learning the set and I've got like 2 Diags left, but the ones one the wiki are all pretty fast.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 7, 2014)

OP is claiming that something no one ever said, is not true because his mate said its not. Glad I logged on to read this.


----------

